# Berbers Charge



## littleowl (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2016)

We attended a "_fantasia_" in Morocco once like this.  Very exciting.   Two sets of horsemen riding hell bent for leather at each other over and over, shooting like mad (blanks, of course).  Lots of noise, billowing dust, ululations, shouts.  

The Moroccan man who owned the venue had an interesting story.  He had lived in Miami for 12 years, working hard and saving his money, to come back to Morocco and build the venue.  It was set up with tents lining the two long sides of the fantasia field.  We sat on cushions at low tables while ladies in native dress danced in bearing food on big brass trays on their heads.  Lots of music and dancing and singing and snake charming and food, did I mention food?  Touristy as heck, but heck, we were tourists!  

And it's not pronounced like the Disney movie; rather it's fan-ta-SEE-a.


----------

